# Get tired of tyrannizing the world



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know an accurate and natural-sounding translation in Greek of this sentence:
Get tired of tyrannizing the world and don't make us suffer.

All the best
Carlos M.S.


----------



## ireney

Hey Carlos,

I'm not entirely sure I got your meaning. Are you telling someone to stop tyrannizing the world and making us suffer?


----------



## CarlitosMS

It was a translation from a poem directed to a volcano called "Lullaby to a volcano".


----------



## velisarius

Your sentence is problematic, because in English you can't easily order someone to tire of something: _(You can) Tire of me if you will, but I shall never tire of you._

So your English translation should be something like "Give up tyrannising the world and cease making us suffer".

My attempt to put that into Greek:
_Σταμάτα να τυραννίζεις τον κόσμο και πάψε να κάνεις τους ανθρώπους να υποφέρουν._

You might use the Greek subjunctive instead of the imperative, to express your wish that the volcano should stop: _Να σταματήσεις να τυραννας... _Let's see what native speakers have to say.


----------



## Perseas

velisarius said:


> My attempt to put that into Greek:
> _Σταμάτα να τυραννίζεις τον κόσμο και πάψε να κάνεις τους ανθρώπους να υποφέρουν._


τυραννίζεις -->τυραννάς


----------



## ianis

Out of curiosity what about κουράσου? (Edited after noticing it is singular)


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Out of curiosity what about κουράσου?


_κουράσου_ is grammatically correct, but the sentence is problematic for the same reason that the English sentence is problematic, as velisarius explains.


velisarius said:


> Your sentence is problematic, because in English you can't easily order someone to tire of something: _(You can) Tire of me if you will, but I shall never tire of you._


----------



## ianis

Thank you Perseas, it seems I misread what velisarius wrote and read "can" instead of "can't". My apologies.


----------

